# pool deck lighting



## peach (Jun 27, 2010)

LED lighting within 5' of the deck..

I have an issue with allowing it. since the transformer from "high" to "low" volt is still within 5'...

thoughts?  thanks


----------



## mark handler (Jun 27, 2010)

peach said:
			
		

> LED lighting within 5' of the deck.. I have an issue with allowing it. since the transformer from "high" to "low" volt is still within 5'...
> 
> thoughts?  thanks


Is  the transformer grounded?

GFCI?

What is your issue?


----------



## peach (Jun 27, 2010)

How will the luminaire (that is what is mentioned in the NEC not the driver) be gfci protected on the secondary side of the driver? I believe going from ac to dc as in a SDS (separately derivived system) how would one provide GFCI protection on  the secondary. Just asking? Not possible regardless of being <> 12v. So back to NEC 411.4 (B) or 96 NEC 411-4. 

Possibly dangerous..


----------



## raider1 (Jun 28, 2010)

Peach,

I don't think that there is any way to provide GFCI protection on the secondary side of the LED driver, so 411.4(B) would prohibit a LED luminaire within 10 feet from the edge of the pool.

Chris


----------



## peach (Jun 29, 2010)

That's what I thought.. now I need to go to battle with the lighting designer.

Thanks Chris


----------



## dcspector (Jul 3, 2010)

The problem is being a separately derived system. If a fault or current leakage would occur on the secondary side, which in this case is the luminaire. Look at the definition of an SDS. Reason I mention this is an electrical contractor said gfci the primary. I mentioned there are no common conductors between the systems..... where is a fault going to clear?


----------



## peach (Jul 5, 2010)

So Greg gets to go to battle with the lighting designer.. *whew*


----------



## dcspector (Jul 5, 2010)

Gee thanks Peach lucky me.


----------

